# Who is brave enough?



## BoneMonkey (Apr 12, 2008)

To battle me in a game of MAGIC THE GATHERING online using MAGIC WORKSTATION!

if you want to battle me but dont have the program PM me for all the info and files you need!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 12, 2008)

pffffft weaklings!


----------



## jalapeno (Apr 12, 2008)

...testing area?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 12, 2008)

I've never played the game mate.  Knew a guy who made a fortune selling rare cards but never actually looked at the game.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 12, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I've never played the game mate.  Knew a guy who made a fortune selling rare cards but never actually looked at the game.



wanna start ? 

watch these youtube videos to understand the game 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mC4NyO1gUqU

watch all 6 videos


----------



## Dylan (Apr 12, 2008)

Never heard of whatever that is.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 12, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool mate, I'll have a watch of them tomorrow and if it seems interesting enough I'll let you know.  You might have to give me a few pointers and stuff.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 12, 2008)

Magic The Gathering ! its the card game that yu gi oh rips off and pokemon


----------



## science (Apr 12, 2008)

NEEERD! Hahaha jk mr monkey


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 12, 2008)

lol i use to play magic back when it was in 7th edition then i recently came back and loving it !

me and URZA are going to play some games tonight ! but if you like card games like yugioh check this out! 

magic started the whole card game thing


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 12, 2008)

I played Yugioh in elementary school.  Close enough.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 12, 2008)

Magic The Gathering came out in 1993


----------



## Man18 (Apr 12, 2008)

MTG is awesome. I havent played since I was like 14. People were playing YuGiOh. I played Magic. from 11-14. great game.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 12, 2008)

R4man18 download workstation and play with us URZA just whopped my ass again and on the last game right when im about to win i get a error lol


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 12, 2008)

fight me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 12, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> Magic The Gathering came out in 1993


And Yu-Gi-Oh came out 1996  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, I know its a nice, NO, its the best card game out there. But I dont like to spend that much time at one match. Back in the secondary my friends used to play it during the whole lunch time and every break we got.
I used to play yu-gi-oh, and took max. 20 minutes to finish a duel.


----------



## pasc (Apr 12, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> I played Yugioh in elementary school.  Close enough.


Me too, and I would play it if a proper DS iteration with all the cards I need would come out...

BTW: I heard Duelmasters or whatever it was called was very similar to Magic, it had all that tap and untap stuff too... ist that true ?


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 12, 2008)

pasc said:
			
		

> DarkAura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well arent all card games similar? We play with cards? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Duel Masters is much, much easier to play than Magic.(well at least for me)


----------



## Urza (Apr 12, 2008)

Kamui101 said:
			
		

> Well, I know its a nice, NO, its the best card game out there. But I dont like to spend that much time at one match. Back in the secondary my friends used to play it during the whole lunch time and every break we got.
> I used to play yu-gi-oh, and took max. 20 minutes to finish a duel.
> The average MtG game doesn't take much longer than that.
> 
> QUOTEBTW: I heard Duelmasters or whatever it was called was very similar to Magic, it had all that tap and untap stuff too... ist that true ?


It borrows a few of the same mechanics from MtG, but overall the two games play almost completely differently.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 12, 2008)

all card games are rip offs of magic the gathering


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 13, 2008)

no one likes magic the gathering ?


----------



## fischju (Apr 13, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> all card games are rip offs of magic the gathering



Poker is a rip-off of Magic?


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 13, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> BoneMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol pwn't.


Question answered in post I didn't see.


----------



## Urza (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm fairly sure he meant _trading_ card games.


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 13, 2008)

Just to be clear. Yu-Gi-Oh isn't a MTG rip off. They play nothing alike.
The Pokemon card game, however, does play similarly to MTG. In a dumbed down way. So you could call that a Ripoff.

Just because it's a card game doesn't mean it's a rip off. By that logic Grand Theft Auto is a ripoff of Pong because they're both video games.


----------



## Urza (Apr 13, 2008)

Kamui101 said:
			
		

> BoneMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you talking about? Yugioh gameplay is much closer to Magic than the Pokemon TCG.

Neither close enough to be considered "rip-offs" though.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 13, 2008)

fuck yeah urza ! 

oh btw my new deck my elfs are all dead !


4 Auntie's Hovel
4 Mutavault
7 Swamp
1 Vivid Crag
1 Vivid Marsh
7 Mountain
4 Frogtosser Banneret
2 Wort, Boggart Auntie
4 Mad Auntie
4 Marsh Flitter
4 Knucklebone Witch
4 Squeaking Pie Sneak
3 Earwig Squad
4 Tarfire
3 Shard Volley
4 Fodder Launch


----------



## hanman (Apr 13, 2008)

i haven't played magic since ice age came out...i think i'll pm you BM.


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh man, I do appreciate a lot the fact that you sent me all the info for downloading this stuff, but I've been busy as shit lately, I haven't even had the chance to reply to you.

I'll promise I'll download all the required things and obliterate your soul when I crush you with my thumb. Soon, I think. I hope.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 13, 2008)

Yay !  when you get everything set up i will battle you with some starter decks if you want so you can get the hang of the game 

its midnight here so i dont know when


----------



## Puxel (Apr 13, 2008)

I like MTG. Im game. I have 2 decks. One was a sliver, which I always get mana screwed with, and my goblin deck, which I use the most.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 13, 2008)

wanna play Magic Workstation Puxel ?

you can also connect to the magic workstation server and play other ppl there is usally 50 or so ppl there to play with

this is how it looks in game 






if you find a crack you can get rid of the banners or register lol


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 13, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much the only similarity Pokemon and Magic have are how Mana/Energy work.


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 13, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> Yay !  when you get everything set up i will battle you with some starter decks if you want so you can get the hang of the game
> 
> its midnight here so i dont know when


It's midnight here too, I'm in the east coast, where are you?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm in NJ just fought 3 battles with URZA


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 13, 2008)

I remember, it must have been about 13 or 14 years ago ... maybe a tiny bit longer ... a headline on the cover of Arcana magazine that read, "An Interview with Richard Garfield ... the man who killed roleplaying." lol

He did, too.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 13, 2008)

Also i have all the cardset images PM me for more info

also there is a crack that gets rid of the banner and stuff i dont have it though

My AOL instant messenger Screen name is bonemonkey80 MSG me if you want to play


----------



## Urza (Apr 13, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're similiar because they both have a resource system? Something that almost all (Yugioh being one of the very few that doesn't) TCGs have?

In addition, the systems Magic and Pokemon use couldn't be more different.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 13, 2008)

Muahahahah i just put togeather a new deck ...........


----------



## iffy525 (Apr 13, 2008)

Okay Bonemonkey I'll think about playing you but could you pm me where to download all the cards?  Like *all* of them.


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Apr 13, 2008)

Wut else do u get to tap? seems fun?


----------



## iffy525 (Apr 13, 2008)

Masta_mind257 said:
			
		

> Wut else do u get to tap? seems fun?


Tapping a card?  It's just what you do when you use a card.  For instance when you attack with a creature you tap it.  When you use a land you tap it.  A lot of cards require you to tap it when you use that card's effect.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 13, 2008)

the new shadowmor set coming out this week well introduce UNTAPPING to get ability and stuff 

IFFY PM SENT ! 

and i just fought URZA again and lost ! at the end i cried manly tears when my giant died :-(

Also you dont have to download all the cards i would say get these sets 

10th Edition 
Lorwyn 
Morningtide


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 14, 2008)

Just battled iffy525 and he is good !

just to remind ppl you need to find and install a crack to get rid of the banner and reminder on the deck editor 

you cannot get rid of the banner in multiplayer but its nothing to big


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm on if anyone wants to play me ......... if they have the balls MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 15, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> the new shadowmor set coming out this week well introduce UNTAPPING to get ability and stuff
> 
> IFFY PM SENT !
> 
> ...



Triple post? Outside of the Testing Area? BoneMonkey I thought you grew old enough to understand


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 15, 2008)

look at the time dingle berry


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 15, 2008)

New shadowmoor preview card


----------



## Urza (Apr 15, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> New shadowmoor preview card


That was the first card spoiled... over a month ago.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 15, 2008)

opps i meant this one lol


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 15, 2008)

anyone wanna play


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 15, 2008)

ok im ready for some games who wants to playyyyyyy


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 16, 2008)

ok i made a surprisingly good deck lately 

// Lands
20 [LRW] Plains (1)
4 [MOR] Mutavault

// Creatures
4 [MOR] Ballyrush Banneret
4 [MOR] Preeminent Captain
4 [LRW] Thoughtweft Trio
4 [LRW] Brigid, Hero of Kinsbaile
4 [LRW] Wizened Cenn
4 [MOR] Kinsbaile Borderguard

// Spells
4 [LRW] Oblivion Ring
4 [LRW] Crib Swap
4 [LRW] Militia's Pride

Its a lorwyn deck i made and i haven't lost yet ! I call it the White Weenie Deck lol


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm gonna practice over the weekend ... then I'll be comin' atcha ... like a beam ... like a ray ... like a laser ... Oww! Chikka Chikka!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 16, 2008)

you can't just attack me with a laser and get away with it ! 


PEW PEW PEW PEW PEW PEW PEW AND PEW ! 

take that


----------



## reilina (Apr 16, 2008)

bonemonkey i wanna try and feel how the game works, do mind sending my the files or
the links to play this?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

I'll be all ova ya like a cheap suit


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 17, 2008)

sent reilina


----------



## reilina (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks bonemonkey

crap its 1gb this might take a while to download, is this up to date (the cards)?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 17, 2008)

yes its uptodate 

but you dont have to download all the cards

get the 10 E , Lorwyn and Morningtide card sets and Tokens 

thats all you need


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 17, 2008)

Couldn't you just download all the best cards and win that way?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

sonicslasher said:
			
		

> Couldn't you just download all the best cards and win that way?



Not really any 'best' cards ... you need good combinations and strategies ...


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 17, 2008)

there is no best cards this isn't yu gi oh 

and magic has about 15,000 cards to choose from 

also there are different kind of decks

Standard (T2) Decks
Standard decks are made up of cards from these card sets 
* Tenth Edition
* Coldsnap
* Time Spiral
* Planar Chaos
* Future Sight
* Lorwyn
* Morningtide
* Shadowmoor (Effective May 2, 2008)
* Eventide (Effective July 25, 2008)

Extended (1.x) Decks
Extended decks are made up of cards from these card sets 
* Seventh Edition
* Eighth Edition
* Ninth Edition
* Tenth Edition
* Invasion
* Planeshift
* Apocalypse
* Odyssey
* Torment
* Judgment
* Onslaught
* Legions
* Scourge
* Mirrodin
* Darksteel
* Fifth Dawn
* Champions of Kamigawa
* Betrayers of Kamigawa
* Saviors of Kamigawa
* Ravnica: City of Guilds
* Guildpact
* Dissension
* Coldsnap
* Time Spiral
* Planar Chaos
* Future Sight
* Lorwyn
* Morningtide
* Shadowmoor (Effective May 2, 2008)
* Eventide (Effective MJuly 25, 2008)

The following cards are banned in Extended tournaments:

* Aether Vial
* Disciple of the Vault
* Entomb
* Skullclamp

Lorwyn Block Constructed (LBC)
Lorwyn Block decks are made from cards from the newest cardset 
Lorwyn and Morningtide 

there is also vintage and legacy

i mostly play Lorwyn block


----------



## User200 (Apr 17, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> To battle me in a game of MAGIC THE GATHERING online using MAGIC WORKSTATION!
> 
> if you want to battle me but dont have the program PM me for all the info and files you need!




This game rocks... I love magic the gathering *runs to get cards*


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 17, 2008)

Im up for games msg me as bonemonkey80 on AOL IM


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 17, 2008)

wooot i just won two games no one can beat my WHITE WEENIE !


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

I bet you beat your white weenie all the time


----------



## iffy525 (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm gonna polish up my deck and then I will play you again.
Or maybe I'll make a completely new one...  We'll see.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 17, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> I bet you beat your white weenie all the time



rofl

well im ready soo tell me when you want to play


----------



## Anakir (Apr 17, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> I bet you beat your white weenie all the time



lol'ed. I used to play, but I'm so outdated. My friends spent thousands of dollars on these cards.. I just borrowed cards off them to make a deck haha. I wasn't that great at it but I can still win sometimes..


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 17, 2008)

play for fun and this is free :-)


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 17, 2008)

so lets set up some matches tonight img etting tired of pwing ppl online i want to pwn ppl on gbatemp lol

who is going to fight me tonight ?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 18, 2008)

ok im up for some games LETS FIGHT WHO WANTS TO FIGHT ME !


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 19, 2008)

I'd like to play but I know I never will, simply because I am rather indecisive and I would have to sit on my computer for about 3 weeks straight (no breaks except bathroom, drink, and food) to choose 60ish cards out of 15,000.


I'm not exaggerating here, when I was big into Yu-gi-oh I would sit on the floor all day making a deck out of the 600-or-so cards I had to choose from (I have more but I always went with a bit of a theme, which eliminated about 300 of them)


----------



## Urza (Apr 19, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> I'd like to play but I know I never will, simply because I am rather indecisive and I would have to sit on my computer for about 3 weeks straight (no breaks except bathroom, drink, and food) to choose 60ish cards out of 15,000.
> 
> I'm not exaggerating here, when I was big into Yu-gi-oh I would sit on the floor all day making a deck out of the 600-or-so cards I had to choose from (I have more but I always went with a bit of a theme, which eliminated about 300 of them)


If you actually decided to become decent at the game, you wouldn't have to waste so much time.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 20, 2008)

Mewgia most ppl usally just pick from the newer sets 

also shadowmor will be out soon 

today at the mall some ppl where playing and giving away tshirts and free cards ;-( i couldnt get one 

im up for some games if anyone wants to play msg me on AOL


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 22, 2008)

i now have a standard deck !


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 23, 2008)

a new masterbase is out has all the new shadowmoor cards and a new shadowmoor theme 

www.slightlymagic.net 

no card pics in HQ yet


----------



## Urza (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm considering running a small group chat over Skype if some tempers are interested in learning the more advanced mechanics of the game.


----------



## JPH (Apr 25, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> I'm considering running a small group chat over Skype if some tempers are interested in learning the more advanced mechanics of the game.



That sounds like a cool idea.

For those who can't do that (like myself), why don't you write a guide so that we can read it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




**Crush**


----------



## Beware (Apr 25, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> lol i use to play magic back when it was in 7th edition then i recently came back and loving it !
> 
> me and URZA are going to play some games tonight ! but if you like card games like yugioh check this out!
> 
> magic started the whole card game thing



That's exactly where I am right now.  I have not collected Magic since 7th Edition and I recently bought a new structure deck and a couple booster packs.  I don't really dig the newer sets.  I really have no idea what half this new stuff is. XD

EDIT: JPH, because it's a fairly complicated game.  It's a hell of a lot easier to learn with someone who understands the mechanics and can guide you better.  Plus, it would take a whole lot longer.


----------



## Urza (Apr 25, 2008)

I was quite surprised when I came home and found a new Microsoft headset sitting on my doorsteps. Looks like the whole Club Live scamming from back in June might pay off.

So anyways, how about I run a small one sometime this Saturday? We'll start off with the basics (and get everyone setup with Magic Workstation if they aren't already), and the newbies have those down and are setup in practice games versus each other, I'll get into some of the more advanced mechanics for current players  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Skype will be required. Microphones are optional. You'll still be able to talk via Skype's built in group text chat, but I imagine it would be easier to do vocally. 

_Anyone who wants in should post in this thread._


----------



## Urza (Apr 25, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> For those who can't do that (like myself), why don't you write a guide so that we can read it?


There are already many written guides on learning how to play. 

The Wizards site itself probably has the best one:
http://www.wizards.com/magic/playmagic/


----------



## Urza (Apr 26, 2008)

So it looks like 1 day wasn't enough notice. 

However, if there are a couple people who'd be interested in doing it tonight, I'll run a mini session.


----------

